# 6x9 subwoofers



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the 2014 cruze LT RS without the pioneer sound system.
But the holes where the 6x9 subwoofers would be are there.
This means I can put 6x9 subwoofers in the spots.
My question is can I buy the OEM 6x9 subs from a dealer or somewhere OR
are there any other quality subs out there that you guys recommend?

Also would I then need an AMP?

All input is appreciated




Stay cruzin'


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

You can get aftermarket 6x9s and a aftermarket amp. Much cheaper and better sound if quality components are used.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Your rear deck doesn't have the cutouts in the deck pad insulation that the pioneer systems do. 

What are you trying to accomplish? In the Pioneer system, those 6x9 drivers are only for bass. You'd get a far better value out of a dedicated subwoofer than some free air 6x9s if you are after more bass. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I dont want to take up trunk space so thats why I want to put the 6x9s in because there is dedicated space. Plus 6x9s wont be very expensive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevforever said:


> I dont want to take up trunk space so thats why I want to put the 6x9s in because there is dedicated space. Plus 6x9s wont be very expensive.


You know what they say, you get what you pay for. 

It you want good rear 6x9 sub's, they won't be cheap. Expect at least $90 apiece plus amplifier plus wiring plus an adapter to mount them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

They are if u want quality ones. But u can get some pioneer 6x9s for a good price. And a small amp to push them. Or a 8" 10" kicker solo baric sub in a truck box won't take up much room. Or a component set up in the front doors. U have a few ways to go.. All depends on budget. What I would do is the infinity components front. infinity kappa 3 way 6x9s rear deck if the spots are there if not get another set of the components for the rear doors. And a infinity 4 channel amp. Just a tip buy the best u can afford even if it means a little at a time cuz all cheap now will just fail u in sound and the wallet later when u have to buy other ones .. I used to install audio at ccity and on the side. Just seen to many people waste time and money. 


Infinity reference great quality great price
Infinity kappa excellent quality high price


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Also im not shooting for extreme bass or anything. just trying to add a little more sound and bump while keeping the price lowish


----------



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

Yea I hear ya . The kicker ks69 would probably work for ya. $100+/- pair and a kicker 40kx200.2 amp $170+/- and about $50 for the wires. There's so many to choose from. . 

My top ones bose. infinity. Kicker. Pioneer .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't stress enough that the speakers that were there with the Pioneer system were dedicated subwoofers. You seem to be recommending full range drivers. I strongly recommend against full range drivers in the rear deck. It will entirely ruin your sound stage and you will have a pain in the ass trying to tune the fader to make it sound balanced while gaining some benefit from the increased bass output. 6x9 drivers are 100% reflection. Any system designer or speaker designer can tell you just how bad that is. 

These appear to have gone down in price and are by a long shot the best option you have for the Cruze for a rear deck subwoofer at any price point.

http://www.parts-express.com/tang-band-w69-1042j-6x9-subwoofer--264-837

http://www.amazon.com/CADENCE-COMPETITION-MID-BASS-SPEAKERS-STACKED/dp/B002XF2DLY

Kicker speakers and subwoofers are pretty low on the sound quality scale. Their amplifiers are good but a tad overpriced. 

BOSE is about as low as it gets for value. I'd rather not have sound than have BOSE speakers. Totally not joking.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Listen to XR I have the 6x9 subs he listed not yet installed still need the amp and crossovers for them. Wish kicker still made them. But the TBs sound good


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Listen to XR I have the 6x9 subs he listed not yet installed still need the amp and crossovers for them. Wish kicker still made them. But the TBs sound good


Most amplifiers will have crossovers built in so you don't need to find your own. Just find a good amp and you'll be good to go. The Qts on those drivers is pretty low and the power handling isn't all that high, so just about any decent 2-channel amplifier will do well. You won't need to spend more than $150.


----------



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

Well nm then x out what I said. :idiot: I was Un aware that those were sub 6x9s thanks for the clear up and sorry for directing you In the wrong way.. trevforever

I said kicker cuz he wanted to stay on the cheaper end. I like my bose in the tahoe.

So in that case Yea the tb 6x9s would be a good option .


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Most amplifiers will have crossovers built in so you don't need to find your own. Just find a good amp and you'll be good to go. The Qts on those drivers is pretty low and the power handling isn't all that high, so just about any decent 2-channel amplifier will do well. You won't need to spend more than $150.


It would be awesome if you made/sold mdf adapters for these to slip right in our cars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> It would be awesome if you made/sold mdf adapters for these to slip right in our cars.


The tough part is making an oval hole cutout. I don't know of any circle jigs that are capable of doing that. I have however been considering making an adapter to fit an 8" subwoofer but that would have to wait till the spring. Too many orders to work on for the time being.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The tough part is making an oval hole cutout. I don't know of any circle jigs that are capable of doing that. I have however been considering making an adapter to fit an 8" subwoofer but that would have to wait till the spring. Too many orders to work on for the time being.



i had interest in your trunk corner sub when i was thinking of buying an ECO, but bought a diesel, the trunk is a bit different, false floor, air inflator in the spot you intended for...

rear deck subs probably will take up more trunk room than i wanna give...

im wondering why no one has made (that ive seen) a footwell sub...i had one in my miata, 99% i dont have a passenger, so its perfect spot...i bought my miata one, would buy one for the cruze if available

ppl got something against them?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The tough part is making an oval hole cutout. I don't know of any circle jigs that are capable of doing that. I have however been considering making an adapter to fit an 8" subwoofer but that would have to wait till the spring. Too many orders to work on for the time being.


Now that would be very cool. 1 8in in the middle of the rear shelf or 1 in each 6x9 hole modifying the holes obv.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Now that would be very cool. 1 8in in the middle of the rear shelf or 1 in each 6x9 hole modifying the holes obv.


You'd need one in each of the holes or you'd need to cover one of the holes entirely. I have a few ideas but it's hard to find something with a modest mounting depth. For what it is, the rear deck is actually sealed fairly well for that purpose. The stock Pioneer speakers just aren't that great, and that's an understatement.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Also from what I have searched online the TB 6x9s aren't shaped like standard 6x9s


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Also from what I have searched online the TB 6x9s aren't shaped like standard 6x9s


Won't really matter in this application how different they're shaped as you won't have a universal mounting point anyway. The speakers will have to be mounted with some kind of adapter wither way. If you're going to go through the trouble of making an adapter, you might as well just run an 8" sub or a pair instead. The only issue will be how far they will stick out into the trunk from their mounting point. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Sneakerfix, have you installed the 6x9 subs yet?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what would it take to build and secure a box under the rear deck for these speakers. I wouldn't want it too deep but it can be wide if needed. Two purposes - protect the speakers and amp and also to provide better sound quality. Having ridden in the back seat of a Cruze with the Pioneer system these speakers are really boomy and not very good quality.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Im sure Xtreme can answer your question if he sees it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Out of curiosity, what would it take to build and secure a box under the rear deck for these speakers. I wouldn't want it too deep but it can be wide if needed. Two purposes - protect the speakers and amp and also to provide better sound quality. Having ridden in the back seat of a Cruze with the Pioneer system these speakers are really boomy and not very good quality.


I wouldn't do it with 6x9 subs. I'd do it with one or two 8" subs however. It is possible and I had a rough design done for one with four 6.5" subs in a vented enclosure that looked pretty good on paper, but like the ECO floor sub box, there was never enough interest for me to put in the time to build it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Purchase a small box amp to the box , another amp for door speakers and I changed my 6x9's to 6x9 infinity speakers the sub is more then enough bass , just my opinion and it's sounds incredible


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS, 

You have infinity 6x9 subwoofers or speakers?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the tang band 6x9's in my rear deck without the pioneer system for about a year now and as long you power them correctly they do great. They get pretty low. But now I think I am gonna go either with either 15" dayton IB QTY:2 Dayton Audio IB385-8 15" Infinite Baffle Subwoofer | 295-455, OR with xtreme crazy dual 18" black widow invention.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

trevforever said:


> CHEVYCRUZE RS,
> 
> You have infinity 6x9 subwoofers ?


No such thing


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Out of curiosity, what would it take to build and secure a box under the rear deck for these speakers. I wouldn't want it too deep but it can be wide if needed. Two purposes - protect the speakers and amp


I would not recommend enclosing the amp because of thermal load and heat dissipation issues that cant be dealt with properly when encasing it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would not recommend enclosing the amp because of thermal load and heat dissipation issues that cant be dealt with properly when encasing it


OK - mount it on the outside of the enclosure. Basically I wouldn't want it sliding around in the trunk.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would just leave them free air like I did so that way you are not limiting your F3 as much with an enclosure (unless you go with a significant size vented enclosure). If you wanna get custom I would go with 10s than build a vented enclosure that mounts on the rear deck. Really either go with 6x9 TB in an IB set up with plenty of power or Xtreme's dual 18" it only take up about 11-12 inches of space(I am personally considering this option).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes , I have infinity 6x9 speakers.....to be technical they're actually 3-way mids lol....and Ill send you a picture once I install. I have tons of parts just waiting for some better weather 




trevforever said:


> CHEVYCRUZE RS,
> 
> You have infinity 6x9 subwoofers or speakers?


----------

